# Ghost catfish, light levels, and plants



## sito-jaxa (Mar 30, 2010)

First post, woo!

I have three(?) ghost catfish (2 unaccounted for, probably dead ) in a 20G tank with some zebrafish of various sizes. Since getting the ghost catfish about a month ago, I figured out that they are much less shy/skittish in lower light levels, and I've been keeping the tank light off and limiting the daylight that the tank receives. Unfortunately some of my plants are not digging the lower light levels, though I haven't had to scrape algae in a while which is nice.

The ghost catfish do seem to find places to hide when the lights are on (hollow plastic Easter Island head usually), but I just worry that having to hide in itself is stressful for them.

Does anyone have advice for balancing my light requirements? I just want everyone alive and happy.


----------



## jexeneryan (Mar 29, 2010)

i think there are some floating plants that would help block light.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

I have kept a ghost catfish before, and I would say just keep the lights on. The ghost catfish will find its shelter under the decorations or under plant leaves.


----------

